# Buying steroids in Egypt



## truelyfreespirit (May 26, 2014)

Going on holiday to Egypt soon and bringing back some gear for the first time. Has anyone else done this here that could offer advice ?... I hear cidoteston is very easy to come by but what about AI's ?


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 26, 2014)

You're an idiot.


----------



## Yaya (May 26, 2014)

Colt is right

U are an idiot. . Bigtime son


----------



## NbleSavage (May 26, 2014)

Watch out for mummies...just sayin'...


----------



## will (May 26, 2014)

Great idea there pal. U can ship it back to urself and add to ur charges


----------



## Seeker (May 26, 2014)

Why is this being posted a 2nd time?  Your 1st thread was enough


----------



## Yaya (May 26, 2014)

Seeker is right

Why ask twice?

1st off its in idiot idea

And, it's very illegal. 

Why risk getting caught for a few amps or vials?

Stop breaking the law and download season 1 of walking dead


----------



## TriniJuice (May 27, 2014)

You can easilt fit 4 50mL jugs and a couple boxes of gh in your rectum...just sit on the tip top of a pyramid to stretch out the anus 1st
Kind of like doing flyes before benching...you gotta pre-exhaust that shxt bro :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## truelyfreespirit (May 27, 2014)

People do not get prosecuted for possession here in the uk. Posted twice because my first post was redirected to this  uncensored section. Is it possible to delete this now ?..


----------



## stonetag (May 27, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> You can easilt fit 4 50mL jugs and a couple boxes of gh in your rectum...just sit on the tip top of a pyramid to stretch out the anus 1st
> Kind of like doing flyes before benching...you gotta pre-exhaust that shxt bro :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


Thanks brother for the good chuckle!


----------



## Rumpy (May 27, 2014)

truelyfreespirit said:


> People do not get prosecuted for possession here in the uk. Posted twice because my first post was redirected to this  uncensored section. Is it possible to delete this now ?..



Let me know which one you want deleted and I'll take care of it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 27, 2014)

truelyfreespirit said:


> People do not get prosecuted for possession here in the uk. Posted twice because my first post was redirected to this  uncensored section. Is it possible to delete this now ?..



You can for importing though can't you?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 27, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> Let me know which one you want deleted and I'll take care of it.



Just leave them.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 27, 2014)

go learn about our ancient history instead of doing dumb shit that can land u in the can


----------



## AlphaD (May 27, 2014)

Ancient scrolls have told of a pyramid that is laced with deca.  Find it. Follow the symbols and lick the walls. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Joliver (May 27, 2014)

I dont see the problem here....roids = Carry-on.  Go get em tiger.


----------



## JAXNY (May 27, 2014)

Check the laws for both countries. If it's not a problem exporting out of Egypt and not a problem importing into the UK then you're good. Otherwise it's a very stupid idea. And possession in the UK and importing may be two different things.


----------



## Hassanahmed (Jul 31, 2015)

hey i am from Egypt how could i help you bro


----------



## Musclemorpheus (Aug 18, 2015)

it is possible to carry the steroids in person, it isn't against the law in the UKI I have done this many times as I go to Egypt quite a lot.. Just make sure you get a good source as there are plenty fakes..


----------



## Itburnstopee (Aug 19, 2015)

Well I think if you did manage to break into one of the pyramids and escape the hordes of scarab beetles, giant boulders, the pressure plate and trip wire activated poison darts, and all the other random booby() traps, then whatever ancient pharaoh gear you find is pretty much yours and no one can tell you otherwise, can they?


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Aug 19, 2015)

Sounds like a good way to join a prison gang to me.  Got soap on a rope?


----------



## JonTheAtheist (Oct 13, 2015)

How do you plan to smuggle that stuff through customers, bro? Doesn't seem worth it.


----------

